# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Pit action!

## Lucas339

Things are ramping up here for my Pits! Hoping for a great season!

This girl:



Laid this clutch:



18 good eggs, one slug.  She is double het snow and was bred by my male patternless hypo het for WS, axanthic and poss het for albino.

This girl is starting her prelay shed:



She was bred by the same male as the clutch that was just laid.  He is now with a sunglow female that I picked up late last year.  She wasn't cooled at all so she might not take.

These two were going at it like mad!





If this mating event takes, it should be about 30 days till eggs.  This wasn't the first mating event though.  It was the first time I saw them locked, but they have been paired for a while now.  The female is starting to swell so It may be sooner than 30 days......

My fire bulls are also looking like they took.  I have two females that were bred by one male....all fires.   One female is looking like she is going into shed.  The other is giant already so that one is a little harder to tell.  She isn't nice either so getting her out and looking at her is quite the expedition.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Sweet photos! Can't wait to see what pops out of those eggs, good luck  :Good Job:

----------

